# Where do I start...................



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I would dearly love to have a Gaboon!, but I know less than nothing about handling, which i know will get me killed! I saw the two today at west midlands safari park - she's a big girl! Just wondering really if anyone near me keeps DWA snakes and might be willing to let me have a look around. Or if someone could point me in the right direction of what to start looking at in the way of information. Thanks very much in advance, Ben


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

And if you don't want to advertise that you keep hots here you could PM me, thanks - Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

On the subject of handling, YOU DON'T! Handling is an extreme unnescassary risk. I don't know how old you ar but you will need a DWA license and I'm not sure whether you have to be 18 to apply for one. Basically, keeping hot snakes is inadvisable but if you feel you must, get as much experience with snakes possible and don't start with a gabby!

Her's a really good, informative site.

Beginner's Guide to Keeping Venomous Snakes

Good luck!
Ben


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Lol - I know about DWAL!! I did'nt mean handling as in handling with hands. Handling using snake sticks and stuff. And if you read my post again you will see that it says I want to get experience! If that means learning stuff from someone for 5 years without coming into contact with a snake then so be it! I'm not dumb!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to imply that, just try to warn! It's a good idea to try and work with fast, agressive non-venomous snakes as a sarting point and work from there...Check out the site, it's pretty good, very informative...: victory:
Ben


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

No worries chief, I'll keep you posted when i get my first DWA!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol2: Can hardly wait! :smile:: victory:
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought a couple of good books on the subject Venomous snakes in captivity by BW Smith and venomous snakes in the terranium by some German guy that I cant remember his name without looking. Research all you can, talk to people that keep already read about envenomations and the effects and carefully think about whether its something you really want to do.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

no point in thinking about it just do it my first ever snake was a gaboon viper i used to let it climb around the house sit on my shoulder etc was so docile!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

what you really want to do is talk to viperkeeper or somebody herpelogically famous. Dean ripa's inspired me when i talked to him at his serpentarium to get a dwa liscence when i'm 18. Just to note so that he doesnt get any abuse he didnt tell me to get a liscence, his serpentarium did.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> no point in thinking about it just do it my first ever snake was a gaboon viper i used to let it climb around the house sit on my shoulder etc was so docile!


was that a joke? wat if some idiot read that and thought yer i want one an got bitten, thats the silly comment that gets us bad reputation


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

If you're still wanting to pop over and see us (well burms/retics etc) then we have a few excellent "training snakes".

they were not bought for that purpose, but we have some very clever, fast and bitey species that you simply cannot free handle without getting bitten. Not venomous but treating them like they are is the best way to practice. The snake doesn't need to be venomous for you to engrain the best practices associated with the maintenance and care of venomous snakes into the way you keep and handle herps.

We can run through hooking, tailing etc with you. Also things like hook/tap training large constrictors.

Depending on a few things there may well be some rear fanged venomous boigia here too (think they come next weekend, not sure) depends when you come over/when they arrive, but that being said you're only round the corner and could pop over again when they show up. 

Mason


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

My mate will teach you handling techniques with venomous he has worked with them in the field coral snakes and everything. He is local to you.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> If you're still wanting to pop over and see us (well burms/retics etc) then we have a few excellent "training snakes".
> 
> they were not bought for that purpose, but we have some very clever, fast and bitey species that you simply cannot free handle without getting bitten. Not venomous but treating them like they are is the best way to practice. The snake doesn't need to be venomous for you to engrain the best practices associated with the maintenance and care of venomous snakes into the way you keep and handle herps.
> 
> ...



And wouldn't you know it the day I say all that the female white lip battered me this afternoon during her post shed checkover, she's one of the best snakes at getting off a hook i've ever met 

:2thumb:

Mason


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's all about protocol. you do not deviate from practices or make mistakes. otherwise, it's no different that say any other heavy bodied snappy snake. keeping other hots is a plus. just remember that they are basically display animals for obvious reasons


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Surely the best way to practice is to get a snappy non-venemous snake and try to avoid getting bitten!! If you survive 3 years without getting bitten you'll probably be alright with a venemous snake!!:2thumb:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

to get used to using hooks etc the best snake to use would be something like an adult boiga dendrophila at night time :devil: but i dont think ANYTHING can prepare you for the real thing! and its not always best to "copy" what a different handler does as what works for them may not work for you!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> to get used to using hooks etc the best snake to use would be something like an adult boiga dendrophila at night time :devil: but i dont think ANYTHING can prepare you for the real thing! and its not always best to "copy" what a different handler does as what works for them may not work for you!


See you can make worthwhile posts... 

I couldn't agree more,; I would never ever show somone anything in a "this is how to do it" manner when it comes to best practices for handling and maintenance, just what works for me, what I found didn't work for me and why.

Mason


----------

